# how to mod side window



## arko1983 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have coolermaster atcs 840 case. how can i mod side window with plexi glass and 2 x 120 mm fan holes.i have seen some pics but i dont have any tools. btw were can i get the plexi (in glass shop etc) were to cut (carpenter etc)
i live in kolkata btw.Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 24, 2011)

arko1983 said:


> i have coolermaster atcs 840 case. how can i mod side window with plexi glass and 2 x 120 mm fan holes.i have seen some pics but i dont have any tools. btw were can i get the plexi (in glass shop etc) were to cut (carpenter etc)
> i live in kolkata btw.Any help will be appreciated.



i have done modifications in my sidepanel of 310 elite. I have bought the plexi glass from a Glass shop(Sonali Glass shop) in Garia. They will cut it for you according to the Size.But for fan holes you need proper tools.
Btw where in Kolkata do u live?


----------



## saswat23 (May 24, 2011)

oh man,
whats the need of opening such an old thread..


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2011)

You can PM this Guy..

XANAN : **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/112257.html*


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 22, 2011)

I did the modding stuff long time ago and wrote a *REVIEW CUM TUTORIAL* in this forum.

 My CASE MOD 

I am reviving an old thread!!


----------

